# Toro augers



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Having never even seen much less used a toro snowblower what is the theory behind the augers with the large diameter center section and does it work as intended?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

vangasman said:


> Having never even seen much less used a toro snowblower what is the theory behind the augers with the large diameter center section and does it work as intended?


It is know as the drum auger. The purpose is to create a smooth, even flow of snow into the impeller. I do not have personal experience running one but other reports on here say that it works quite well.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I have used several of them and they do work well. Another idea is that the drum limits the amount of snow that can be sent back to the impeller, lessening the chances of clogging the impeller. 

tx


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess you are referring to the older Toros. Never thought of that advantage. They appear to be stout machines.


----------

